# Sharif MED college merit list declared



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

i have merit number 286 in merit list of sharif medical college ..my aggregate is 76.6..do i have any chance in sharif med clg?#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas (Oct 26, 2011)

salmanzworld said:


> i have merit number 286 in merit list of sharif medical college ..my aggregate is 76.6..do i have any chance in sharif med clg?#confused


wait for the 2nd or 3rd list.


----------



## Dr.Anas (Oct 26, 2011)

salmanzworld said:


> i have merit number 286 in merit list of sharif medical college ..my aggregate is 76.6..do i have any chance in sharif med clg?#confused


wait for the 2nd or 3rd list, remain in-contact with admin.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

salmanzworld said:


> i have merit number 286 in merit list of sharif medical college ..my aggregate is 76.6..do i have any chance in sharif med clg?#confused


Strong chances are that you'll be called for BDS but, thin chances for MBBS.


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

i would have totally missed the list if i had not been on this website...
the colleges really need to learn how to use their site...(-_-)
same case with FMH..!!


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

has Sharif MC's merit list displayed its list on its website?...can u post the link here?


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

there is nothing on the site..
i called the university for info thrice and they were like " ye merit list kya hota hai?" and hung up on me...jerks..(-_-)
i wud have to go there myself now in the morning..!!


----------



## Tamkanat Sial (Oct 19, 2011)

#shocked wot, they said that?....that was really rude ov them...anyway i called there too and the only reason they let me talk to the VP was cuz i said i got BDS letter(i got it a few weeks back) and i want to know if itx still valid!#wink...n he said i shud wait!!!...


----------



## ZainZaidi (Nov 1, 2011)

good for you...the campus is really nice if u get an admission...=)
i applied for MBBS only, and did not make it even in the 3rd list...
they have 35 more seats left and the last seat was given to aggregate 77 point something..!!


----------

